# weekend hunt



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we couple of us went out this weekend and meeat up with some of guys to hunt some geese. Friday we all get set up around 7. Shortley after we got set up the geese started to move. The windy was blowing pretty good all day long. We had flock after flock coming all over us. We ended up shooting 32 geese a 8 man limt. we where done by 1130 in the morning. We got a bouns. A BAND.It was banded in utah. DAY TWO the geese did not want play with us.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

wheres your heros piles???

edit:
thats what i like to see....


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey look! There are geese in Declo Idaho!
Better get up there before they are all gone!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Hey look! There are geese in Declo Idaho!
> Better get up there before they are all gone!


WOW


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh never mind..........


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pile of birds there! Great job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Very nice pile of birds there! Great job!


Thanks


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

There are geese in Declo!!?? Oh really, glad someone can tell where a photo was takin. Now for the bad news. The owner of the ground we were hunting is very very picky about who he will let hunt on it! ! And I am one of a chosin few that gets to hunt that land! Yeah it was a great hunt! I had a blast with the guys from Utah! I am glad that dkhntrdstn and his friends had a great time!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good job guys and congrats on the band!! sure is nice to know "people." i sure wish i knew someone with land like that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome Dustin I'm jealous. You know I'm actually pretty **** lucky. I've shot less than 10 geese in my life, and 2 of them were banded.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

piled em' up! 8)

_mmmmMMMMmmmm_...goose poppers, goose jerkey, ect...

Dustin, it look's like you found your long lost buddy in that first pic :wink: congrats!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> That's awesome Dustin I'm jealous. You know I'm actually pretty **** lucky. I've shot less than 10 geese in my life, and 2 of them were banded.


That was my first goose that I got to see and shot at with a band. I have only killed 5 geese in utah. I have killed 10 or out of state.



> Dustin, it look's like you found your long lost buddy in that first pic congrats!!


Yea I found him.lol


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

How was the hunting the next day?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> How was the hunting the next day?


The geese didnt want to play. It was blue skys and no wind. it was tuff


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Hate it when that happens.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Hate it when that happens.....


Me to but it was still fun


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

GR8HNTR said:


> There are geese in Declo!!?? Oh really, glad someone can tell where a photo was takin. Now for the bad news. The owner of the ground we were hunting is very very picky about who he will let hunt on it! ! And I am one of a chosin few that gets to hunt that land! Yeah it was a great hunt! I had a blast with the guys from Utah! I am glad that dkhntrdstn and his friends had a great time!!


Do you lease the ground? I'ts amazing what a couple of bucks will do to open options up. If he gets some good offers, who knows.


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

As of right now NO! We are lucky enough that that hasn't happened here. And I hope that it never does. I am fortunate enough to be good friends with several of our local farmers. So that gives me the oppertunity to be one of a chosin few that they let hunt there ground.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> The geese didnt want to play. It was blue skys and no wind. it was tuff


These are the days that scouting pays off......Take that nap later!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > The geese didnt want to play. It was blue skys and no wind. it was tuff
> ...


The only time naps where take was after the limt of birds. :lol: We thought we where right where they where the day befor. we where just off a couple hunreds yards.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Do you lease the ground? I'ts amazing what a couple of bucks will do to open options up. If he gets some good offers, who knows.


i say go offer this guy a few bucks and have a good hunt 8) then he can be rewarded for owning some land that you had a good time on!


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

I think a thank you and offering some birds works just fine, no need to offer money.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gooit said:


> I think a thank you and offering some birds works just fine, no need to offer money.


With today's trends you might want to rethink that if you value hunting there, Farmers can't ever make enough off their land to compensate them for their work.

Back home if almost impossible to get access without a lease. $$$$ goes a long way towards taxes and other costs when you're a landowner. I lease 2 separate flooded fields with pits back home for 5g's apiece each season; it covers most of our property taxes. I could lease all our land if I wanted; it isn't hard to find people with money to spend for hunting property.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

gooit said:


> I think a thank you and offering some birds works just fine, no need to offer money.


what if he dont like the taste of goose/duck?? i do agree that a "thank you" is in order. perhaps even a gift certificate to go out to dinner or something. point is: its a hard cold reality of $$$ for a lease. i agree it sucks to see it go that way, but when it does can you blame a land owner for giving in to the high and mighty dollar?

btw i know a land owner who hasnt given into the idea of a lease and lets a handfull of guys come and go on his land. that being said it doenst take long for the birds to be blown out real quick. im even in the family and i dont hunt that place much at all. but if i could just schedule the people coming and going to limit the impact then that place would do alot better. so their are some positives to a lease.


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

its sad but true. But offering birds is a good concept. If they dont like them then they will tell you. I gave away a few birds to farmers this year that were grateful that we came back and did. A friendly knock on the door, and a thank you when you leave still goes along way


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> gooit said:
> 
> 
> > I think a thank you and offering some birds works just fine, no need to offer money.
> ...


I agree it is tough being a farmer in todays times, but I am tired of everyone being so quick to offer up money to hunt land. It is one of the biggest problems in Utah today. I have hunted fields for years and this is the first season I have had farmers ask for money to hunt.
Instead of being so quick with your wallet, get out during the spring and summer and give these farmers a hand. Every farmer in the state could use help fixing fences and burning ditches, it also helps farmers understand that us as hunters can be nice guys and not just a bunch of kill hungry nut jobs......


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

well you guys keep those ideas in Utah where they belong. Leave us Idaho boys out of it! If you get the urge to come and hunt shoot a guy a pm and maybe he will invite you to come and hunt!


----------

